# Pensions which are invested in China and India



## neiltheseal (2 Jan 2008)

Does anyone know any pension provider who can provide me with a pension which is invested in China and India? 
Or else a pension fund which is invested in resources or commodities?

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jan 2008)

Moved from Savings and Investments.


----------



## boaber (3 Jan 2008)

Eagle Star have an India Equity Fund
[broken link removed]

Standard Life have a China Equity fund and an India Equity Fund
[broken link removed]


----------



## LDFerguson (3 Jan 2008)

Irish Life also offer access to Fidelity's [broken link removed].


----------



## camel (3 Jan 2008)

Quinn-Life allows a choice of a selection of funds including China (not sure about India).


----------



## GeneralZod (3 Jan 2008)

They've got an emerging markets fund covering the BRIC countries (includes India) and Mexico. Don't think they have a India specific fund.


----------



## neiltheseal (4 Jan 2008)

Thanks for these pointers.

I am transferring from 3 Retirement Annuity Contracts. I want to consolidate into one fund.

I was under the impression that I can't just choose any investment fund and that I have to choose a specific pension fund (because of the tax implications). Looks like the the Irish Life and Quinn life funds mentioned above are specific pension funds but the Eagle Star and Standard Life are general funds (rather than pension specific). I didn't think I could access those types of fund with a pension unless I had a self administered pension fund.

Have I got it wrong?

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## MMilken (4 Jan 2008)

It looks to me that a RAC with Eagle Star/Standard Life that would offer access to the funds mentioned.


----------



## camel (4 Jan 2008)

As far as I can remember (when I started my pension with Quinn in 2007), I could choose from all of their regular investment funds (freeway) to invest in. So the funds are not pension specific as such. So for example in your case you will be able to choose to invest (wholly or partly) in 'China Freeway' fund.


----------



## LDFerguson (4 Jan 2008)

neiltheseal said:


> Thanks for these pointers.
> 
> I am transferring from 3 Retirement Annuity Contracts. I want to consolidate into one fund.
> 
> ...


 
It does have to be a pension policy that you start, but Eagle Star, Standard Life, Irish Life, Quinn Life et al all offer their full range of funds through their pension contracts.  So you could have any of the funds mentioned above, through a pension contract.


----------

